# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - C# >  Check which windows groups the currently logged in user belongs to.

## abhijit

This one is "inspired" from http://www.oreillynet.com/windows/bl...groups_of.html


c# Code:
using System;
using System.Linq;
using System.Security.Principal;
using System.Collections.Generic;
 namespace CheckWindowsSecurityGroup
{
    class FindGroups
    {
        static void Main(string[] args)
        {
            var myGroups = GetWindowGroupsFromToken();
            foreach (var myGroup in myGroups)
            {
                Console.WriteLine(myGroup);
            }
        }
        private static IEnumerable<string> GetWindowGroupsFromToken()
        {
            
            var id = WindowsIdentity.GetCurrent();
            if (id == null)
            {
                return null;
            }
            else
            {
                if (id.Groups != null)
                {
                    var irc = id.Groups.Translate(typeof (NTAccount));
                     return (from NTAccount acc in irc select acc.Value.ToUpper()).ToList();
                }
            }
        }
      }
}

----------

